# My New Ecodrive



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

The rule of n+1 has caught me again.

This time it's a Citizen EcoDrive and the best match I could find to the titanium one I sold a while ago that I've been thinking about replacing.

Brushed steel case, webbing style strap. AT2100-09E. Nice size at 43mm with a 22mm strap.



















It also has awesome lume 










Got it for what I think is a real bargain price.

I can jusitfy this one by saying it's the one I'll be wearing in Afghan later this year...

Cheerz

Mark H

* Rule of n+1 - see another thread


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nice...Been looking at these myself.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I like the lume cool blue nice

bowie


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats very nice Mark. Got a sort of vintage look to it. My christmas list continues to grow. I found a picture of one with a red Zulu. I thought you might like to see it.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

This is weird as I nearly bought one yesterday, Argos is selling them on EBay for a bargain price, I might buy it now I have seen your photos, it looks amazing


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr Cracker said:


> This is weird as I nearly bought one yesterday, Argos is selling them on EBay for a bargain price, I might buy it now I have seen your photos, it looks amazing


TeeHee

Where did I get mine? Argos...

But I reserved online to collect in store so that I could inspect before taking it away. Saves on delivery costs as well 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I love that blue lume!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice watch, Good luck in Afghanistan.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Really nice classic look and that blue lume is awesome. Nice choice mate.


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rampant said:


> The rule of n+1 has caught me again.
> 
> It also has awesome lume
> 
> ...


Got a lot of time for the lume, that's ace!

Any chance of a wrist shot, want to get an idea of size?


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Just messing about with the camera before the Lindor gets scoffed


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

adz313 said:


> Got a lot of time for the lume, that's ace!
> 
> Any chance of a wrist shot, want to get an idea of size?


Here you go...

(I have a slender 6.5" wrist)


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rampant said:


> adz313 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a lot of time for the lume, that's ace!
> ...


thanks for that, I have fairly slender wrists myself, so probably not a bad idea (although I'm one of those people who wears their watch on the other wrist...)


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

That is a beautiful watch mate.


----------

